# Current Listening Vol IV



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Dear distinguished ladie's & gentelmens tonight im listening to last purchased and what a purchased this is:
> *Jordi Savall : Balkans Honey & Blood 3 cds, exotic medieval music from balkan nice!! real nice!!
> Antoine de Févin lux perpetua requiem which is of course Marcel PÉrès, nice wwork mister
> *
> ...


----------

